# Cubase 9 Hidden new features



## ZeroZero (Dec 7, 2016)

I thought I would start this fresh thread for those that wish to share new discoveries about C9 improvements.

Personally I have not yet been able to get a copy (any minute now), but we are all, I am sure, eager to hear.

To get us started here is a list of what I know is included, from the PR.

Lower Zone lets you mix and edit from the Project window [new but what about dual monitors?]
Sampler Track sample editor creates loops and one-shots from any piece of audio [Interesting, but probably cannot layer]
"Frequency" a new eq [we have Voxengo in C8 - is this better?]
10 Marker Tracks to organize each instrument section's entrances and cues [marker tracks and arranger tracks have been around for years, now we have ten]
Overhauled Maximizer and other plug-in GUIs speed up workflow.
Plug-in Sentinel protects your system against invalid plug-ins [new]
3,030 included instrument sounds
Instrument rack is now resizable


----------



## Øivind (Dec 7, 2016)

tiny thing i found

In the Lower Zone view of the mixer, you can dag & drop the sends, inserts and faders icons to re-arrange them in the order you want.


----------



## jules (Dec 7, 2016)

If it's of any interest, you can export directly from the sampler track window to padshop (as you can do to groove agent and halion)


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 7, 2016)

Of course I am interested in how 'stable' it runs. Really like the idea of the 'sentinel' check. ASIO guard?


----------



## Musicam (Dec 7, 2016)

Runs smoothly in Yosemite?


----------



## Øivind (Dec 7, 2016)

edit: added better screenshot

the audio and midi editing window now gets it colors from the project (this might not be new, but i don't think i saw it in 8.5). It can be turned off and back to the normal color scheme in Preferences -> Appearance -> Colors -> Editors and un-tick 'use project colors'.

The dark color scheme in the editor area is incredible hard to look at, very much mismatching in color, and especially in midi editing where the bright red on dark blue/grey is making my eyes hurt. Also when showing Expression map data list, they use a pure white line to mark the bottom of each articulation. Which is pure hell on the default dark color scheme.

I would guess no-one actually tried this during the beta test, as it looks like a bug and you can't change the color of the white line.


----------



## Musicam (Dec 7, 2016)

oivind_rosvold said:


> edit: added better screenshot
> 
> the audio and midi editing window now gets it colors from the project (this might not be new, but i don't think i saw it in 8.5). It can be turned off and back to the normal color scheme in Preferences -> Appearance -> Colors -> Editors and un-tick 'use project colors'.
> 
> ...


Can you change in the preferences settings?


----------



## Øivind (Dec 7, 2016)

Musicam said:


> Can you change in the preferences settings?


yes, you can un-tick the "use project colors" selection and it goes back to the color scheme that the previous Cubase versions use.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Dec 7, 2016)

To anyone that used Cubase 9:

Is the Midi track and Audio Output the same as Cubase 8.5? I mean when you create a midi track and select it, in the mix Console you still see the midi track or the coresponding Audio output? 

Is there a way to make Instrument Track use with VEPro?

When you make automation (from inserts or volume ect) in the midi track is the automation being displayed below the midi track or in the rack instrument automation?


----------



## greggybud (Dec 7, 2016)

No hidden features that I know of.

One nice little new C9 feature is the ability to now focus on a track name, then (using a key command) put the naming in a different mode where then you can simply type in the name of the track, press tab, and type in the next name etc. Way less mouse clicking. This is especially helpful for users making templates or where you need to rename multiple tracks.


----------



## Jediwario1 (Dec 7, 2016)

greggybud said:


> One nice little new C9 feature is the ability to now focus on a track name, then (using a key command) put the naming in a different mode where then you can simply type in the name of the track, press tab, and type in the next name etc. Way less mouse clicking. This is especially helpful for users making templates or where you need to rename multiple tracks.



I can do this in Cubase 7.5, type in the track name then hit 'tab' to type the name for the next track. (unless I misunderstood what you said)


----------



## Whatisvalis (Dec 8, 2016)

Yea, and if you do shift-tab you can jump back to the previous track.


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 8, 2016)

At first I have found nothing but, here, below, are a couple of intriguing things


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi all there are some minor improvements to score here: at 6.50 minutes. I am finding it cool to see the notes in the lower zone whilst watiching the tracks in the project window, this for me is a big plus


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 8, 2016)

Here is another thing I have found. It's called the "Editor Inspector". It is to be found in the Inspector by going to the bottom. There are two tabs, one called Track, and the other called Editor.
If you don't have the lower zone open with some kind of editor target (audio track, score, drum or key editor) then its blank. When the lower zone is open it very helpfully shows dsome of the common menus associated with that editor.

I must say the new interface is growing on me. 

Z


----------



## Noam Guterman (Dec 8, 2016)

Another cool option with the Lower Zone is you can have the Score Editor docked there! And it shows whatever part you clicked on last. It's slick.


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 8, 2016)

Noam Guterman said:


> Another cool option with the Lower Zone is you can have the Score Editor docked there! And it shows whatever part you clicked on last. It's slick.


Yes at long last a view of scores 'in' the project view! So cool for notation based thinkers (like me)!


----------



## greggybud (Dec 8, 2016)

Jediwario1 said:


> I can do this in Cubase 7.5, type in the track name then hit 'tab' to type the name for the next track. (unless I misunderstood what you said)



No, you totally understand.

Would you please let me know what key command accomplishes that in C7.5? In C9 it is Edit>Rename first selected track. This is listed as a new feature.  That key command doesn't exist in C8.5.

So it's a feature that was left out in C8 or C8.5 and then brought back or perhaps the key command exists in C8.5 under a different name?

Either way I think its amusing that it did exist in C7.5 and it's listed under "various other improvements."


----------



## AR (Dec 8, 2016)

Well okay, the Lower Zone thing is cool for Notebook users. But I'm working on 4 monitors. Disabled already the editor function so it does not open in Lower Zone, but in a separate window. Also the resizable Rack ain't that much for me. I have it always onscreen with F11. 
But I like the Frequency EQ. Looks like Fabfilter or so worked with Steinberg


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 9, 2016)

Could we keep this thread to new features rather than opinions. For likes and dislikes, there is another thread here: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/cubase-9.57877/page-22#post-4027117

Best

Z


----------



## Wibben (Dec 9, 2016)

Under color preferences you can hit a button that copies the color settings you have in your project window to your editors, which is a great little time saver when you're setting your colors. I don't think I've seen that in 8.5.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 9, 2016)

Not a "new" feature, but maybe worth mentioning :

With the new MIDI Editor Window getting the colors from the Project Window (even if you can change that back to "normal" in the Preferences), the traditional velocity-related colors of the MIDI notes are really hard to look at.

That being said, I think I like the dark window, maybe it's better than the white for the eyes during long sessions.

So I just tried to change the colors of the notes, which you can do in the MIDI Editor by clicking on "Velocity" on the top area, then "Configuration". And, voilà ! Some people may find this absolutely awful but I like that !


----------



## pixel (Dec 9, 2016)

whitewasteland said:


> Not a "new" feature, but maybe worth mentioning :
> 
> With the new MIDI Editor Window getting the colors from the Project Window (even if you can change that back to "normal" in the Preferences), the traditional velocity-related colors of the MIDI notes are really hard to look at.
> 
> ...



I just stole your colour scheme for velocity


----------



## kavinsky (Dec 9, 2016)

whitewasteland said:


>


nice monitor.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Dec 9, 2016)

greggybud said:


> So it's a feature that was left out in C8 or C8.5 and then brought back or perhaps the key command exists in C8.5 under a different name?



8.5 here and hitting "tab" works to rename the next track.


----------



## greggybud (Dec 10, 2016)

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> 8.5 here and hitting "tab" works to rename the next track.



Okay I think I just figured this out. It's something I never realized before with past versions.

By double clicking a track you put it into this mode. All you have to do is type a name, hit tab, type another name etc. If you don't double click, then all that would happen is rotate the focus of for example left zone, right zone, track names etc. If on multiple monitors Alt+tab and rotate focus of your monitors

The "feature" here is that you no longer have to double click the track. If you have any track selected, you can use the new KC and using the KC puts the track into the state of a blue background ready for a track name change just like double clicking would do. 

Double click or use a KC...not much of an improvement, but I learned something.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 10, 2016)

There are now left and right spacers in the top toolbar. For those like me not enamoured with the new transport bar being at the bottom (which interferes with the mac dock if set to pop up), this is a very good thing. You can now place the ye olde transport panel front and centre at the top of the screen in a big empty space you create there:


----------

